# Does your Golden smile?



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Are you kidding? Goldens are KNOWN for their smiles.... My baby Tucker smiles all the time.... look in my picture below~


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

LOL Yes Tucker is smiling. Bailey gives me this super cute, "Well goodmorning, Momma" smile and I love it.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

My guys smile all the time......you wouldn't know it by the pic in my siggy but look at this pic:


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Definitely!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes goldens are known for their smiling faces. However Gabby SERIOUSLY smiles, and I love it when she does it when she sees me. Her dad has a great smile. I will post a young puppy (6 wks) pic of Gabby smiling and her dad. You can not tell me she does not have her daddy's smile. I need more smile pics.


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ahhh these pics are great! Kally - Bailey's looks like your top photo, but with his mouth closed.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Yup, Ori does a few times a day. If he's relaxing and I just go to give him a cuddle, he'll smile with his mouth closed. Other times, it's like the one in my signature. Which I really should alter now! Lol.

Jasmine's been practically smiling all day - especially when she's been getting praised for going outside and knows the difference between my displeasure of the two times she's gone inside.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Yep<:

The first pic I ever took of him, he was sitting on my feet and smiling up at me. And it isn't always with his mouth open but just looking up with a 'shiny regarding look'.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Yep Joey smiles ALL the time  even when he is in trouble he has that goofy tongue hanging out the side of his mouth LOL


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh yeah, all smiles over here too!


----------



## NJgoldengirl (Jan 16, 2011)

I love the famous golden smile! Here's some pics of my golden smiles.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh yes!!! My Selka was the biggest smiler and always happy!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Scout is a smile guy...and it's when he is happy as he also has a very serious grumpy face as well. His natural everyday face is pleasant - but not overly happy.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

im loving all the golden smiles 

NJGolden your sugar face is REALLY smiley - so cute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Roxy does often, sometimes it's bigger than this-haven't been able to get a picutre of the wide open smile yet.


----------



## NJgoldengirl (Jan 16, 2011)

@ Mag & Bays....the sugar face was our special needs rescue Brady  We sadly lost him to brain cancer back in May 2007. We only had him for 6 months, but we know it was the best 6 months that dog ever had.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

*Never *


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

Bear has always smiled!!! We just love it...here's a pic...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker Smiles!










And Winks!










And has good oral hygeine ??


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger likes to give his goofy grin when he's zooming - look closely for the funny teeth:


This is his uncertain, "I'm not sure what's going on but I think I like it" smile:


Ranger doesn't seem to grin much...he just gives a funny smile with his bottom teeth showing:


This is the biggest grin I've ever caught - after a day of playing outside with his best friend in their pool, he came in and gave me this look:


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh boy - this is definitely my "pick me up" thread of the day!! I love golden smiles!!

I think one of the things I love most about Katie (and I love sooooo many) is that she is *always* smiling. She is the happiest little girl, ever!!

Here are a few of her beautiful golden smile


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm not sure how I JUST noticed this, but I love Katie's little chipmunk cheeks when she smiles! What a big grin!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is a great thread-look at all these happy beautiful pups-how could you not love them all? Just looking at them would make you forget whatever it was that was bothering you.


----------



## Topi (Dec 8, 2010)

I love your furr balls smilie faces, here are few of Toppers smile.

Great thread!!!


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

I love all the pics you all have posted. I'll have my camera at the ready tomorrow morn! In the mean time...This is Baileys "Got Babies?" pose.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Topi said:


> I love your furr balls smilie faces, here are few of Toppers smile.
> 
> Great thread!!!


 
I haven't seen Topper before.......what a handsome boy!!!!!!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Ranger said:


> Ranger likes to give his goofy grin when he's zooming - look closely for the funny teeth:
> 
> 
> This is his uncertain, "I'm not sure what's going on but I think I like it" smile:
> ...



Dory does the same thing with her bottom teeth a lot, though the older she gets, the more often she also breaks out into a full smile.


----------



## Topi (Dec 8, 2010)

kateann1201 said:


> I love all the pics you all have posted. I'll have my camera at the ready tomorrow morn! In the mean time...This is Baileys "Got Babies?" pose.


Oh my, who is that little cutie? She is so pretty!




Laurie said:


> I haven't seen Topper before.......what a handsome boy!!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks Topi  That's my littlest "Katelynn" AKA: Bailey's best friend...She looked like Medusa in that photo, until I cut her hair the other day! LOL


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Great smiles of our friends

Thought Id throw one in of my buddy Tuff


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

kateann1201 said:


> Thanks Topi  That's my littlest "Katelynn" AKA: Bailey's best friend...She looked like Medusa in that photo, until I cut her hair the other day! LOL


Beautiful picture-little Katelynn is getting so big, she's a doll. 

Looks like you have a built in babysitter with Bailey-I know he's loving every minute with you and your family-such a lucky boy!


----------



## loverofgldns (Feb 22, 2010)

I love all the smiling pictures. They brightened my otherwise very dreary day....more snow and grey skies!!!! Here's my smiling sweetheart!


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

You would think he's a babysitter but he's more like another sibling. He and Katelynn argue over toys, steal each others toys (for spite) push each other around, and then you'll find them laying with each other watching tv. I didn't get a dog...I got another kid LOL!!!!!!!!! You should see Bailey's eyes light up when I hand K a sippy cup - he KNOWS there's milk in there so he butters her up so she'll share. Totally gross, but funny as h*ll!


----------



## loverofgldns (Feb 22, 2010)

Sorry forgot to add the picture of Madison!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes I know the special smile that you are talking about. My older girl often does it in the morning too. She smiles with her mouth closed and eyes squinted with a wag of her tail, it's like a cheeky grin to convey a touching emotion. It is very difficult to capture it in a photo. My pup also smiles (mouth closed) when he sleeps it is not quite the same thing.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

this is my favorite Noah laugh


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh yes! Tucker smiles a lot. Here are a couple of my favorites...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

kateann1201 said:


> You would think he's a babysitter but he's more like another sibling. He and Katelynn argue over toys, steal each others toys (for spite) push each other around, and then you'll find them laying with each other watching tv. I didn't get a dog...I got another kid LOL!!!!!!!!! You should see Bailey's eyes light up when I hand K a sippy cup - he KNOWS there's milk in there so he butters her up so she'll share. Totally gross, but funny as h*ll!


 
Too funny- it must be priceless to see them cuddled up together.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my fav is Joeys 'akward school picture smile' LOL


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo's "sheepish" smile









Annnd other Enzo smiles


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Mine even smile in their sleep. 

Yes of course they smile, big, happy, goofy Golden smiles. They are the happiest dogs ever.

Well, accept when mine are "pouting", as Kirby is doing right now because she wants to go back outside in the "below freezing" cold to lay on the deck. :doh: I explained "frost bite" but she really wasn't paying attention. ~~sigh~~


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

These are some really beautiful faces with beautiful smiles! But are we really concerned if people think we're nuts when we say our goldens "smile"? Naww.... 'cause we know they are some of the most wonderful pups around and we luv 'em for being Goldens.

Here is our contributions to the smiles.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Beautiful dogs and great smiles!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This is a great thread! I have one pic of Cocasse smiling but seem to find it on my computer. Keep those smiles coming.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Great pictures!!! I love ALL of them!

Here comes Lilly...


----------

